# Pics of my stereo system.



## Nisser (Feb 11, 2008)

Alpine CDA 9887R hu.
2 st Focal 165 K2P in da front powerd by a Audison LRx 2.9.
4 st Digital designs 1508 subs in the rear powerd by a Audison LRx 1.1.
Sounds sweeeet! 
































































































/Patrik Nisser


_Modified by Nisser at 10:16 AM 3-8-2008_


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (Nisser)*

A lil' overkill, don'tcha think?


----------



## illsmosisyou (Aug 8, 2007)

that is pretty flippin ridiculous. i would imagine myself kicking those front door speakers constantly though...


----------



## drumr (Jul 18, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_A lil' overkill, don'tcha think?

it maybe.. but it probably sounds insane... I really like it!!


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
it maybe.. but it probably sounds insane... I really like it!!

I'm sure it does. Quality install, but a lil' too much to me.


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

i like the trunk set up. looks good. I'm not to front setup though...


----------



## Nisser (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (v2.)*

of course it`s "overkill"!








But it`s my first try, so i went all in...


_Modified by Nisser at 10:23 AM 3-8-2008_


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
it maybe.. but it probably sounds insane... I really like it!!

x2, very pro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (tchristemac)*

That is EXCEPTIONALLY nice work.
Two things, don't keep your mirror switch in that location like I did. Staying in the middle like that keeps the heater on and burns out the element haha
Second, where do you source the wire loom you used at yer battery?


----------



## blowndeadline (Mar 9, 2007)

Overkill? That would depend on how much you like music. I think it looks great. The time you put into it, amazing stuff. One day I will have some time to do my system, after the grocery list of other things I plan on doing!


----------



## sterkrazzy (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: (blowndeadline)*

impressive


----------



## brakeless (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (blowndeadline)*

thats so clean and so perfect wow. 
it might be over kill but who cares thats amazing work right there mad props http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (brakeless)*

nice work... very clean. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

thats a little much for me but good job for your workkk looks good


----------



## skatingzooyork (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow dude! Looks great for your first setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (skatingzooyork)*

Looks great, and I bet it sounds even better.


----------



## RittsGLI (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (v2.)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Don't lesten to the hatters...if thats what your into than good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1_clean_jetta (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (Nisser)*

come to my house adn do my trunk i gotzz Moneis!!

****s dope yo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ricas_gti (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Nice work.


----------



## MAJT (Aug 20, 2006)

Great workmanship. Looks great.


----------



## 1320-20V (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (MAJT)*

Awsome, way to buy the best equipment availible, and then put zero thought into speaker placement/choice/or aiming. 
Bravo. 
It is a very very nice install, and your equipment is sublime, but the aiming makes me want to throw up.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

great job for a first time.


----------



## 1320-20V (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (VDubby18)*

First time? I don't think so.
This install is clearly done by a seasoned professional installer. The installation and fabrication work is fantastic.


----------



## r1ft (Sep 20, 2007)

sick


----------



## Case (Feb 28, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_A lil' overkill, don'tcha think?

So is a huge turbo on a vr6, but people still do it cause it's fun and makes them happy.


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (Case)*

looks sweet, why didnt you shave the door pulls though?


----------



## KHALUAKID (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (jettalvr41)*

Thats insane, awsome job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (Nisser)*

youre trunk setup is sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grimtastic (May 10, 2007)

well that certainly would get the job done.....


----------



## erikwithak84 (Jun 12, 2007)

please don't use the crossovers that came with the K2P's go out and get an audiuocontrol. it will open up the sound SOO much it really was a night and day difference when I did it.
P.S. Where do you live I really wanna hear with the dual midranges


----------



## 1320-20V (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (2jzge02)*

i disagree, The factory focal crossovers are good for factory passive crossovers. 
I however am not using them, As i have a 3 way setup, with 3 stereo amps. 
I also have a UCS-PRO. I would reccomend that, and the computer interface. It simply has no direct competitors. There should be an Alto-mobile dealer in your area.


_Modified by 1320-20V at 4:34 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

I literally sat here and looked at all these pics and my jaw kept dropping farther and farther.
You are THE MAN.


----------



## BMP_FTW (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (1320-20V)*

wow. i like. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWMATT1234 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

thats nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rain724 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: (VWMATT1234)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and one more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## r0x (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (Nisser)*

personally not my style, but the work looks amazing ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## louisvanwilker (Dec 30, 2007)

holy ****


----------



## lamawithaVR6 (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (Nisser)*

nice work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kkkustom (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (Nisser)*

Very nice install! I like the trunk set up the best. Very clean, dramatic yet not crazy busy looking. 
Few questions, as I am a decent installer my self...
The port exit... How the hell did you make the top piece? The unfinished part looks like a ring was routered out ALOT for the 1/4 round, but how the hell did you get the rest of it down till the seam where the duct meet? It looks like a giant chunk of wood was drilled and routered but I know that is not feasable! Did you cut like 20 rings out and glue them all together to form the cyclinder? Or is it not wood?
And I dont get the flip up "3rd brake light"? explain that one for me/us?
And the driver mounting for the trunk... It looks like they are dropped onto the baffel from the inside? I just looked at it again, yes the are mounted inside...do you have a removable "door" or something on the other side to gain access to them?



_Modified by kkkustom at 3:59 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## mk3pekk (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: (BMP_FTW)*

nice brah, looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## maddenbowler (Dec 17, 2006)

taillights look crazy any full car pics?


----------



## bangbus (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (maddenbowler)*

wow thats crazy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: (bangbus)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for u and your mad skilz


----------



## PrixXxiE (Feb 20, 2007)

holy shiz! holy shiz i say! i wish im as rich as you


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

trunk looks nice.. the front.. eh. only 1 speaker for the door is good.


----------



## scanlory (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (vr6jettafrk)*

Well, that's different. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1bar (Jun 5, 2006)

final product is amazing. not a fan of the doors tho


----------



## Joey Russo (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (kkkustom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kkkustom* »_
And I dont get the flip up "3rd brake light"? explain that one for me/us?

_Modified by kkkustom at 3:59 PM 3-8-2008_

Foldable audi highway triangle I think.


----------



## innovativeedge (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: (VWMATT1234)*

Impressive porting!


----------



## cbp1690 (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: (VWMATT1234)*

nice
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by cbp1690 at 6:37 PM 3-8-2008_


----------



## gt02jettaz (May 8, 2005)

*Re: (cbp1690)*

Wow very impressed looks like some great work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Chris


----------



## sturat_7 (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (gt02jettaz)*

looks like you took your time to make it perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hynt (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice. At least you didn't put anything on your dead pedal.


----------



## v_v (Jan 17, 2008)

Bottomless blue pit


----------



## TIMoTAEoo (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (Nisser)*

Thats Phucking amazing.


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (TIMoTAEoo)*

i am amazed, that is so clean and amazing looking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (TIMoTAEoo)*

not a fan ... but good work though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (VWMATT1234)*

thats some nice work


----------



## Only Dubz (Dec 2, 2006)

Looks awesome


----------



## Hustlin (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Only Dubz)*

Awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Focal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flyjettaguy87 (Feb 7, 2006)

wow i thought i put alot of work into my trunk... that port is basically F(*&ing huge... and id crap my pants if you glassed those front doors on your first try fiberglassing... no way... looks amazing!


----------



## Nisser (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (Joey Russo)*

Thats right..
The "third brake light" is a triangle.
It`s the law here in Sweden that you keep it in your car at all times..
Unless you are using it!








Fun to see that the build generates so many fealings!
Both possitive and negative.
4 a complete thread of it you can visit:
http://www.gtiklubben.nu/forum...=3329
A lot of pics, but in Swedish...











_Modified by Nisser at 3:39 AM 3-9-2008_


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

clean setup... a little much for me though.


----------



## PGH F4I (May 12, 2005)

*Re: (15degreeGTI)*

It looks good. I wish I had those skills, then I could get chicks.


----------



## JP5051 (Jul 28, 2006)

stock monsoon sounds good enough for me.


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Very Nice craftsmanship







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## msushorty9 (Jan 21, 2006)

Too much added weight. Nice craftsmanship though.


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (VWMATT1234)*

Looks sick


----------



## byrddub (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: Pics of my stereo system. (v2.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v2.* »_A lil' overkill, don'tcha think?

Maybe, but at least it is overkill done correctly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gsxrbusa1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Page 3 ownage foolz!!
Thats a REAL nice set up there.. How are them DD's workin out for ya? always been a fan of that company..


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (gsxrbusa1)*

nice. front stage isn't overkill. i bet it sounds good. just a little too much bass, but it's great for show purposes.


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (1sik95jetta)*

What has been done to the car to handle the extra weight? How much weight was added? I think you did a great job on the install very nice work for shows.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Trade-N-Games)*

You don't need to do anything so handle the weight.


----------

